# mp 1000 axles with 4 in catvos lift?



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

ive heard of people doing this but wanted to know if anybody has done it on here?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

That's what's on my bike. - Ryan said he couldn't keep the rilla axles in it while he was racing it, but the MP's held up.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

I've heard its hit and miss. I know brad said his wouldn't work... but i think to an extent every lift is a little different. Brad's WOULD NOT fit at all. But I've seen some that do.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Brad's wouldn't fit with the stock a-arms, did he try them with the catvos arms? - The difference has something to do with the "ride-in" and non "ride-in" suspensions; I believe mine is the "ride in" being an '09 TRV.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

they fit on my 400 with the stock a-arms though???


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Not sure. I just remember in local's thread he was trying to put them on with his stock a-arms and they wouldn't clear.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea his stuff always seems to work out wierd.. lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Since this has been asked on a few forums, I took some pics. been uploadinga bunch of misc today, so here they are. 


Rears:



























up front:









Plenty of clearance even at full lock turn:










As I've noted before, I'm solidly in "the bucket club" w/o running excessive joint angles. These pics are my current set-up: catvos front springs on max setting, stock rear springs on middle setting. Very happy with the ride quality & handling, plus the lower joint angle has shown no signs of trouble as of yet.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

well i got a 4in catvos for my 400 and will be purchasing MP axles. We shall see if they will work!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice! - Love my 4" and the axles have been great to me thus far. - My motor & clutching ain't cutting them *ANY* slack.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i hear ya!


----------



## Whitebandit (Apr 13, 2011)

the mp's worked on my 4in catvos. No issues


----------



## fearless700 (Jan 27, 2012)

I thought the new Mudpro 1000 axles had white cups, not black?


----------



## Whitebandit (Apr 13, 2011)

fearless700 said:


> I thought the new Mudpro 1000 axles had white cups, not black?


Thats the color of mine^^ VV


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

fearless700 said:


> I thought the new Mudpro 1000 axles had white cups, not black?


My axles are the "team arctic cat race axles", due to the previous owner having been part of the race team. - Their basically the first run/test version of the new MP axles.


----------

